

Comparing file parsing in 8 different languages - huskyr
https://gist.github.com/hay/74908efe0d79557a97ff

======
rkachowski
I find it pretty surprising that bash is at the bottom of the list. I'd have
imagined it to score substantially higher than say, ruby or python.

~~~
psteynza
Not really. The bash programmer would have been done with this task hours
before the others, so his 8 seconds longer average execution time is quite
justified. ;)

------
edwinjm
Nice. I really like to see C, C++ and asm.js versions.

~~~
huskyr
I'm open to pull requests! :)

